# mosquito mister- do they work?



## jkh772 (Sep 29, 2009)

Hi all,

After 10 bites in < 10 minutes, i am getting fed up with mosquito's in my backyard (Houston, TX). I've tried the mosquito magnet which killed alot of mosquitos, but we were still eaten alive. I've cut down all my azalea bushes (they weren't doing that well anyway) and i've been spraying the yard all season and we're still being eaten up. 

Has anyone had experience with mosquito misters that use pyrethrum? I've seen some self-installed systems and wanted to know if anyone's tried them. we're getting desperate. my family loves to work/play outdoors, but we're afraid to go outside half the year. 

Thanks!


----------



## Mr Chips (Mar 23, 2008)

*smells great too*

never tried a mister, but i used this stuff all summer and was very impressed.

it's safe, evironmentally friendly, and worked great too


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

How about a couple of bat houses?

http://www.batroost.com/bathousesandfreebathouseplans.aspx?gclid=CNmqhI_0l50CFeEN5QodXCP68Q


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

Mosquito maganet must be setup & running in advance to stop the breeding cycle
They recommend 3-6 weeks, after temps are in the 50's

A friend had neighbors on all sides that had them
A long day/night BBQ/pool party there maybe a few mosquitos
Wind will blow them around, so if you have a strong wind/storm new skeeters will be blown in


----------



## jkh772 (Sep 29, 2009)

thanks for the responses. 

we tried the mosquito magnet for 2 seasons. Iit killed alot of mosquitos. the basket was full every time i emptied it, but we were still being bitten alot even after repositioning it. 

Mr. Chips, how did you distribute the product? with a spray attachment to a garden hose?

I would like to hear if anyone's heard any news- good or bad about the misters.

Thanks!


----------



## Mr Chips (Mar 23, 2008)

jkh772 said:


> Mr. Chips, how did you distribute the product? with a spray attachment to a garden hose?


I wanted to do the sprayer on the hose, but they specifically recommend not to. I just pour 6-8 ozs into a 2 gallon pump sprayer with a wide angle tip, fill with water and walk around the yard spraying on the grass. I usually did it around 9 or 10 p.m. Your yard will smell like a sub shop for an hour or two, but to me that was an added bonus!!

I got my neighbors hooked on it too, so I am sure that helped to keep bites low. Four of us went in together on a case of gallons, so we got a discount and free shipping. total cost was about $75 a gallon, and I don't think any of us ended up using more than about half a gallon. we were all very pleased with the results.


----------



## fastfacts (Oct 16, 2009)

Some good advice here, I am having a serious mosquito problem lately but its more than they seem to get into my bedroom and there hard to catch during the day there good hiders, I get bit a lot any advice for getting them out of the room?


----------



## TomSDIY (Jun 13, 2010)

*mosquito mister*

Yes the one we had worked. We lived in Atlanta (since moved) and installed ours about 5 years ago (in 2005). I surrounded our back patio and pool with 22 nozzles spaced 10-12ft apart. The first three weeks we found hundreds of dead mosquitos floating each morning. The next 4 summers we enjoyed a life outdoors, while all our neighbors huddled indoors each evening. It isn't 100% effective, but I'd give it a 98%. We are back in Ohio and will install one this summer. I recommend Mosquito Mister brand and either of their normal strength pyrethrum gallon jugs at ~$130 each. It cost us about $1700 originally (not cheap, I know) and running it 3 times a day for 40 seconds each 8 monhts, about 1.5 gallons each year in chemicals. But well worth it.


----------

